# Sheephead bait Question



## rbecker08 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hey so made it down here today, and going apartment shopping tomorrow. But just from reading the only fish really biting these days are Sheepheads. I have read lots of folks catching them on fiddler crabs and shrimp but does anyone have experience with the powerbait crabs. They seem like an interesting approach and curious if anyone else had tried it.

http://www.berkley-fishing.com/Gulp!-Alive!®-Peeler-Crab/1285416,default,pd.html


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Never tried them and I probably wouldn't waste my time either. Fiddlers, are my favorite. Second choice would be live shrimp followed by small sandfleas. Sheepshead will make you want to pound your head against the same pilings your fishing for them around...:yes:


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

X2 for CPT Hunters post. If you ain't frustrated (at least a little) you ain't sheephead fishing. Take extra hooks and weights, because rule 2 is, if you aint breaking off once in a while, you ain't sheephead fishing.


----------



## rbecker08 (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks guys scrap that idea....may get some time tomorrow or thur to head out. Just happy to be out of my salt water banishment in Arkansas


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

gulfbreezetom said:


> X2 for CPT Hunters post. If you ain't frustrated (at least a little) you ain't sheephead fishing. Take extra hooks and weights, because rule 2 is, if you aint breaking off once in a while, you ain't sheephead fishing.


So true, I lost three sets of hooks and weights the other day. Of course one must have been my fault with a week knot to the swivel (dang PP Super slick is super slick). The other ones lost on pilings (couldn't get that monster off his fort).


----------



## Reel Justice (Apr 22, 2014)

Power pro super slick SUPER SUCKS I just got rid of it on my reels. I use oysters, they are better with the cool beverages and sheephead love them also. And it makes the whole trip as difficult as it could possible be trying to get the bait to stay on, trying to get the fish to stay on and trying to keep your rig still on. Bring plenty of beverages. Then crush up the shells and toss them in also.


----------

